# Triton TRA001 Router - Table mounted



## ploches (Mar 4, 2014)

I plan to use the Triton TRA001 Plunge Router in a router table. I removed the plunge spring as directed, but the instructions have no mention of how to use the above table height adjustment crank. When you remove the router base plate there are two holes, both blocked by a pin. I assume I need to remove one of the pins. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, remove your sub base plate and set your router as shown in this photo. See the small notch in the base towards the bottom right? This is where the through hole is drilled in your mounting plate. The handle passes through this hole and engages the small pin on the bottom of the fine adjusting knob.The hole is slightly larger than 1/2" and once you drill the hole with a 1/2" bit you can walk your drill around to slightly enlarge the hole to fit.

The silver arrow points to one of the knobs for attaching this router to a Triton table or to the routers accessories.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also, I note that in Mike's photo that the plunge lock button is pressed in.

For table work with the winder handle, the router has to be in ratchet mode. (the button must be out) Otherwise the fine adjuster will not work.


----------



## ploches (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you, Mike and James! Very useful information. I have the Triton set up in the table now. Works like a charm. :happy:


----------



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

*1/4 collet new Triton router*

I have a new Triton router. My 1/4 collet does not seem to fit? I watched the Highlands Woodworking video on you tube and the host just seemed to easily screw it on the chuck. What am I missing here?? Thx.



Chris


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

chris kenney said:


> I have a new Triton router. My 1/4 collet does not seem to fit? I watched the Highlands Woodworking video on you tube and the host just seemed to easily screw it on the chuck. What am I missing here?? Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


My guess is that you have a burr on the internal threads of the 1/4" collet. It should just screw on just like the 1/2" one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't had any trouble swapping collets on my Triton.
Good luck.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

There should be no problem changing collets on the TRA001.

As Andy said, there may be a problem with the 1/4" collet. Has it been cross threaded?


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Chris, it is most likely burrs in the collet or arbor, or both... I bought 2 triton router that had burrs... One was pretty bad that neither collet would thread So I had to pull the Dremel out and de burr it.

Should never pass inspection without a functional gauge working... Like I posted in a different post: great router if you get one that is functional...


----------

